# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Sa kohe nevojiten te behesh nje kamarier i mire?

## bluetone

Me ne fund kam arriuter te gjej nje pune si kamarier por sa per fillim po punoj ne shang,por ende nuk dihet se a do te me maj a po do jo.Jam nje djal pakz i turpshem pak si balosh,por kolegu im me tha se po punoj shume mir.Une deshiroj te marre nje pergjigje prej jush se po te ishit ju pronari im a do te me kishit majt a po do te mkishit lshu prej punes,jepni shprehini mendimet tuaja dhe lirisht mu thuani jo nese ka nevoje nuk do te zemerohem?

----------


## Endless

na trego nje here si e mbane tabakan; qe mos te na brej dhe ne ndergjegjja neser qe te hoqem kot nga puna lol

----------


## ILMGAP

une para ca vitesh kam pasur nje kafiteri. Dhe mbaj mend nje cun qe u fut aty dhe qe si zgjati me shume se 2 jave.

kjo per arsye se cuni ishte shume i turpshem, nuk dinte madje as te komunikonte me antaret e stafit, ata puntoret te tjere. Ndersa sa here kishte tshkonte ne ndonje tavoline me goca, ai se pari duhej tmirrte fryme dhe tthoshte "aiii, kam turp". I mirrej goja gjate kohes sa fliste dhe pas ca ditesh filluan dhe stafi i punes qe te talleshin me te dhe keshtu vendosa qe ta largoj nga puna.

Pra, ti ben  mire qe te mos jesh i turpshem, por dhe te mos behesh budalla fare dhe te mos dish se cfare flet. Te kesh nje buzeqeshje ne fytyre gjate gjithe kohes, si para klienteve si para stafit, te tregohesh i sjellshem me te dy palet. Por gjithsesi ne banak eshte shume me lehte por nese futesh kamarier, ti kesh parasysh keto qe ti thash.

----------


## Ziti

po te jesh kamarier ku e gjen kohen ti te futesh ne forum?

----------


## ^SHIU^

1. Kur vine klentet pershendeti me fjali te plota jo neper dhembe "mire, ca ke ba, mire ca ke ba".
2. Tabakan ta kane thene keta me siper mos e rrezo, mbaje me tre gishta; si flutur te jesh lol
3. Kur merr porosine degjoje me kujdes dhe mos i mbaj duart ne xhepa.

----------


## benseven11

Duhet te jem klient te restaranti ku punon qe te jap nje pergjigje se si dukesh si punon dhe cfare pershtypje len te klientet..Ketu ne forum vetem te shti fall.Duhet te jesh i shpejte,por jo agresiv.Kur pyet/pergjigjesh shikoji klientet ne sy.
Thonj te prera,i rruar,buzeqeshje,qendrim miqesor.Degjo me shume klientin dhe fol pak dhe atehere kur te kerkohet(pyetje nga klienti).Hiqi pjatat menjehere kur shef qe kane mbaruar dhe i pyt nese duan ndonje gje tjeter dhe leshiji faturen.
Aty ne restorant mos flisni me njeri tjetrin(kamarier/guzhinjer.kamarier/manaxher,kamarier/ banakier me ze te larte,mos hyni ne argumenta,shamata,zhurma eksesive pjatash/tenxheresh guzhine dhe lufte me njeri tjetrin me klienta rrotull.Kjo do largoje klientet dhe leje pershtypje te keqe shume.Me nje fjale mos e tregoni veten aty si njerez pa klas fare, mos e ktheni restorantin ne nje ambjent pa klas dhe zoo.
Beji klientet te lumtur dhe bakshishi i mire eshte i garantuar.
Trego vemendje se sa bakshish te jepet.Bakshishi i vogel ne shume raste tregon qe sherbimi i kamarierit eshte shume i dobet,ose tregon ngadalsi,ose tregon qe gatimi eshte cilesi shume i dobet,ose tregon qe ne lokal ka probleme serioze me higjenen dhe pastertine e lokalit,ose tregon qe klienti eshte kurrnac SOB,lol.

----------


## Besoja

Duhet të shkosh në punë kur fillon puna dhe të ikësh nga puna kur mbaron puna!
Duhet të shërbesh nëpër tavolina!
Duhet tu çosh atë që porositin!
Duhet tu kërkosh paratë para se të ikin!
Duhet tu mbash bakshish edhe kur e kupton se nuk duan të të lënë!

ORe çun apo goce!
Po në fillim kështu janë gjërat.Pak të vështira por duhet pasioni që të bësh një punë.

Hajde suksese!

----------


## alem_de

Varet cfar arsimi ke.Ne se je akademik dhe punon kamarjer si shume akademik shqipetare neper Europe nuk i ke punet mire.

----------


## Byone

Keshillat qe une kisha meti dhene jane:
1. Punen qe e ben mundohu ta ben me se miri qe mundesh
2. Gjate punes mundohu te kendosh, kengen qe ndegjon ne retorant ( kjo do te ndihmoj te hyn me shum kontakt me shoqerin )
3. Kolege ndihmoj meshume dhe kerko keshilla nga ata

----------


## thirsty

> po te jesh kamarier ku e gjen kohen ti te futesh ne forum?


Sa kot.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## martini1984

> Me ne fund kam arriuter te gjej nje pune si kamarier por sa per fillim po punoj ne shang,por ende nuk dihet se a do te me maj a po do jo.Jam nje djal pakz i turpshem pak si balosh,por kolegu im me tha se po punoj shume mir.Une deshiroj te marre nje pergjigje prej jush se po te ishit ju pronari im a do te me kishit majt a po do te mkishit lshu prej punes,jepni shprehini mendimet tuaja dhe lirisht mu thuani jo nese ka nevoje nuk do te zemerohem?


Une do te mbaja si fillim.......pastaj puna do ta tregoje se je i afte apo jo.

----------


## Onyx91

Fillimisht urime për punën, ndërsa sa i përket turpit, ajo është diçka relative, ngaqë nëse ty arrin të bësh punën tënde me nder dhe në kohë, atëherë turpi nuk do të pengoj.

Me kohën edhe kjo ndjenjë e turpit do të largohet vetvetiu, nga që puna që ke zgjedh është punë me njerëz të ndryshëm dhe detyrimisht deshe apo s'deshe pas një kohe do të bëhesh më gazmori në lokal.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Prudence

u ndodh te gjitheve ne fillimet e tyre.do kaloje me kohe.ke per te pare do habitesh dhe vet se si pa kuptuar ndihesh si ne shtepine tende... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Geri Tr

cuno,po nuk qe i shkathet me fjalet dhe me kembet ke zero shance te rrish qofte dhe per nje jave,komunikimi eshte mbi te gjitha,duhet ta besh klientin te ndihet mire dhe ti fitosh besimin

----------


## prenceedi

> Me ne fund kam arriuter te gjej nje pune si kamarier por sa per fillim po punoj ne shang,por ende nuk dihet se a do te me maj a po do jo.Jam nje djal pakz i turpshem pak si balosh,por kolegu im me tha se po punoj shume mir.Une deshiroj te marre nje pergjigje prej jush se po te ishit ju pronari im a do te me kishit majt a po do te mkishit lshu prej punes,jepni shprehini mendimet tuaja dhe lirisht mu thuani jo nese ka nevoje nuk do te zemerohem?


Qe te mos kesh probleme po te jap nje keshille qe do te te duhet......
Sapo te fillosh pune keputi nje dopjo raki apo wisky esell dhe do shikosh qe do te iki edhe turpi, edhe lapsi do filloje te shkruaj vete.  :uahaha:

----------


## bluetone

Pershendetje!
Deshiroj te bej nje pyetje per ata qe punojne si kamarier apo qe kane punuar si kamarier.Sa kohe te nevojiten qe te behesh nje kamarier i mire te punosh shume shpejt me gota te shumta ne dore te lirohesh te mos kesh frike se a do ti theijsh gotat?

----------


## Endless

per tu liruar krejt, ty qe je dhe nje cik si tip i turpshem keshtu, do te duhet aty diku te kater  e muaj e ca dite.gjithmone duke llogarit te dielen si dite pushimi, kuptohet.

----------


## bluetone

em paski ngatru sjam cik po jam djal edhe ktu ku punoj une nuk ka pushim fare dmth edhe dielen punoj

----------


## Endless

aha, qenke djale, sorry. per  tre muaj e dy dite je gjeth fare ti plako, mos e vri mendjen. ke per te pare si do ta fluturosh tabakane ti daku pas nje tremujorshi, fiu ke per ta hedh, te jesh i bindur.

----------

